# 1985 300ZX running problems...



## GMWolfie (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm about at the end of my rope here, so any help will be totally appreciated!

Last week, I drove my 1985 300ZX all morning without a problem, got home, drove it into the garage, parked and shut it off. About 20 minutes later, I had another errand to run and that was it, although it would idle, it would not take any more gas to rev it at all. So, out for the count. All information I gave pointed to the AFM. I went and bought another from a Z31.com regular and replaced the one in my car as well as the air and fuel filters. All for naught, as the car acted exactly the same. I thought it might be the TPS and went about testing that and was about to replace it, when it was suggested to me to check the codes on the computer. I looked that up and did just that, getting an error 23 code which pointed to the TPS, I adjusted it and all seemed well as the computer now gave me the 44 code which means it was "normal operation". 

Right........the car did the exact same thing, although it would not even start now. I tried another thing and pulled the connector from the replaced AFM and the car actually started and ran at a smooth 600 RPM idle, thereby eliminating a fuel pressure problem? (maybe?) But it will not run at a higher idle with loping a bit and it still sputters.So.....

Anyway, I checked the continuity on the AFM's from the C post to the F post and neither one had continuity, so where to go from here? Change it aout again? Or did I check the continuity wrong? 

Any and all help from those of you who may have been through this mess will be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks a ton..

Gerry
[email protected]


----------

